# Visit to Sumida Aquarium Tokyo



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

The aura of neighborhood street lights, the smell of damp moss, the aura of Tokyo - I just found these photos of Amano Takashi's tanks at Sumida aquarium that my gf took. I highly recommend any aquascaper to visit the Land of the Rising Sun. I'll post other photos from trip as I organize them. The following were taken in January 2016.

*Let's begin
*

Inspire curiosity in all - 400cm Nature Aquarium by Amano Takashi


Incredible aquascape and technique. Perfect placement of species for long-term maintenance. 


A 700cm Nature Aquarium by Amano Takashi. Beautiful dimensions. Height is about 110cm if I recall correctly. 


Seems like very high light still no algae. This is because the emersed plants shadow the aquatic section. 


More of Japan to come. We also went to ADA Gallery which was a sentimental experience for me. More on that later.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Man that guy is a master of water and plants. 
Sad to see him go wonder if he had any students??


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for this thread, I had no idea this place existed. My wife has wanted to visit Japan for a long time, and now I know what I want to go see!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Found more pics for you guys. This is a special place, especially at night.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ...

Love Takashi Amano's scaping techniques. It's like a separate world in itself



cb1021 said:


> Inspire curiosity in all - 400cm Nature Aquarium by Amano Takashi
> 
> 
> Incredible aquascape and technique. Perfect placement of species for long-term maintenance.


Scapes like these in your living room... you can forget yourself staring at it..


----------

